# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Uniersiteti i New York/Tiranë

## The Dardha

http://www.unyt.edu.al/

Eshte nje mundesi e mire dhe seshte keq te shikosh nje here. Une jam vete student i brezit te pare. Mundet edhe te trasferoheni jashte si kane bere shume miqte e mi te universitetit, qe ndodhen tashme ne Washington, New Paltz apo New York. Apo qe kan bere vitet e para ne Amerike e tashme diplomohen me mua ne qershor.

Do te doja qe nje pjese e jona te vije ne Forumin Shqiptar.

----------


## Edvin83

Ehe tani ne po e mbarojme, dhe do ta shohim se ku do ti aplikojme dijet dhe aftesite qe kemi marre ketu.(Y)
Nuk e di sa vete jemi ne te Management qe dalim kete vit?
Jemi brezi i pare dhe njehere konkurencen nuk e kemi te madhe.
Mos do te ishte me mire te shkruanim ne anglisht meqe jemi te UNYT, apo nuk lejohet ketu?

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Kot kurioz sa studente ka aktualisht universiteti ?????

----------


## Larsus

> Kot kurioz sa studente ka aktualisht universiteti ?????


pietja ime ka te beje me leftate: 

sa ju kushton juve ne vit per kete?

----------


## ChuChu

e na fol cik per profesoret mbi te gjitha...

(e mbitem cunin)

----------


## Larsus

stafi o kollaj me u gjet:

http://www.unyt.edu.al/faculty.asp

shif Jason atje si shpirt- te knoqe t syni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Jasoni duhet ushqyer se po i mbaron firoma.

ehehe...kshu e mendova stafin; ca shqiptare me PhDs dhe amerikane me B.As. E cili eshte motivimi i atyre qe japin mesim aty? 

ate australianen e njof.

----------


## Leila

> pietja ime ka te beje me leftate: 
> 
> sa ju kushton juve ne vit per kete?


University of New York Tirana 

BACHELOR DEGREE 

UNDERGRADUATE PROGRAMS 

ACADEMIC YEAR 2005-2006 

1. ADMISSION PROCESS AND REQUIREMENTS

A complete application form. 
An official copy of your High School Diploma. 
A copy of your police I. D. card or valid passport. 
Six recent photos. 
A legal-medical assessment. 
Two letters of recommendation. 
Toefl Test score 525. 
2. OPENING DAY OF SPRING SEMESTER 2006

20th of February 2006 
Application Deadline 9th of February 2006 
3. TUITION FEE

Annual fee    5500 10 courses 
Each course   550 
Registration fee  1100 2 courses 
If the student pays the total annual fee, when he registers he will get 5% discount for the second semester. 
ALPHA BANK TIRANA BRANCH 

NR: 02 04 250 11 00 35 13 

UNIVERSITY OF NEW YORK/ TIRANA 

University of New York Tirana 

T.O.E.F.L SCHEME 

0  409 ----ESL 1 (16 hrs/week)  1650

410  459-----ESL 2 (12 hrs/week)  1100

460  499-----ESL 3 ( 8 hrs/week)   550

500  524-----WAP (4 hrs/week)   275

525   FULL PROGRAM

----------


## Edvin83

Universiteti ka 420 studente deri tani, nga te gjitha vitet, dhe eshte universiteti i pare privat ne shqiperi.Ky numer i vogel eshte si pasoje se shume vete nuk e dine anglishten dhe kjo eshte nje pengese per ta per te ardhur e te studiojne ketu.
Sa per pagesen eshte 550 euro per course.

----------


## loneeagle

shume gje e mire. pyetja ime eshte a nihet ne gjithe boten diploma qe meret prej aty.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Une njof dy nga prefesoret(femra) , moshe teper e re per te dhene mesim ne nje universitet me "pretigj" megjithate suksese .

----------


## Edvin83

Ka dy diploma qe merren ketu, nje nga UNYT dhe nje nga ESC dhe meqe jemi dege e ESC njihet ne USA dhe ne Albania e sa per boten nuk e di, por nuk me intereson per vendet tjera, rendesi ka qe universitetet amerikane ta njohin pastaj pse nuk e njeh ndonje vend aziatik nuk me intereson

----------


## Edvin83

_Une njof dy nga prefesoret(femra) , moshe teper e re per te dhene mesim ne nje universitet me "pretigj" megjithate suksese .
___________________

Kush jane keto te dyja?

----------


## ChuChu

po ri-shikoj stafin, no finance department?

----------


## Leila

No history dept either. Nuk eshte zhvilluar plotesisht dhe eshte nje universitet i ri, so I'll give it a break.

----------


## diikush

hajde ta gezoni token  :ngerdheshje: 

kalova aty afer kur jeshe ne Tirane ne fund po tani me bete kurioz dhe do futem brenda kur te vete kete radhe  :shkelje syri: 




> Une njof dy nga prefesoret(femra) , moshe teper e re per te dhene mesim ne nje universitet me "pretigj" megjithate suksese .


Nga e ke njohur Antonelen ti Taulant, dhe was she good?  lol





> No history dept either. Nuk eshte zhvilluar plotesisht dhe eshte nje universitet i ri, so I'll give it a break.


sa e xhymerte; good for you.

----------


## Leila

> sa e xhymerte; good for you.


I gave it a break! ... jo fonde.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## The Dardha

Universiteti ka nje staff goxha te mire. Ka profesor si te huaj edhe shqiptare.

Nga Shqiptaret:

Ish Presidenti Rexhep Mejdani
Ish Ministri i Integrimit Sokol Nako
Prof Dr Gramoz Pashko
Prof Dr Enika Abazi
Porfesore te mire qe kane mbaruar ne Cambridge, Oxford apo Harward:
Si Prof Adri Nurellari, Prof Ilir Ciko. Prof Dr Fejzi Kolaneci.

Une vete studioj per Menaxhim Biznesi dhe Mardhenie Nderkombetare keshtu qe i njoh pedagoget e te dyja departamenteve. 
Ofrohen dy lloje diplomash 
1)UNY/T 
si dhe kolegu im Edvini e ka shprehur me larte me e rendesishtme por qe cmimi eshte dyfish ne krahasim me UNY/T Empire State College degree (ESC) e cila njihet ne gjithe boten edhe ne Shqiperi.

Brezi jone qe graduoemi ne Shqiperi per here te pare ne qershor per Bachellor. Behet ne 15 Korrik.

Drejtuesi i ESC eshte Prof Dr John Pankratz

www.johnpankratz.com

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Universiteti ka nje staff goxha te mire. Ka profesor si te huaj edhe shqiptare.
> 
> Nga Shqiptaret:
> 
> Ish Presidenti Rexhep Mejdani
> Ish Ministri i Integrimit Sokol Nako
> Prof Dr Gramoz Pashko
> Prof Dr Enika Abazi
> Porfesore te mire qe kane mbaruar ne Cambridge, Oxford apo Harward:
> ...


Car jep Prof Enika?

Akoma Topolake eshte apo eshte bo elegante ndopak?

----------


## Edvin83

Antonela qe thoni ju eshte profesore anglishteje per studentet qe nuk e kalojne testin e TOEFL, se per te hyre ne universitet duhet te marresh TOEFLi-in me te pakten 525 pike. Prandaj ju duket e re profesoreshe Antonela.Pastaj e kam vene re qe ka profesore te vjeter dhe me shume tituj e grada por ka dhe te rinj qe kane mbaruar jashte dhe jane gati moshatare me ne por kane shume me teper njohuri se profesoret e vjeter qe jane trefishi i moshes tone.
Sa per histori, universiteti jone nuk ofron major in  history, per deget shkoni te undergraduate dhe mund ti shikoni te gjitha deget qe ofrohen.

----------

